# Grand Entrance revisited



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Painted my oldest daughters entry door today. Cleaned, primed with tinted BM 023, then sprayed with Grand Entrance high gloss wild blueberry. Went really well. Used my Titan 655 diaphragm pump for the first time. Loved it. Used a 310 FFT. 



















It's hard to capture on an iPhone but I think it turned out pretty well. 
I sprayed it all vertically then cross-hatched horizontally. Basically one full coat of paint over the primer. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon that looks so nice : )
Is that a dent top left panel ?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I can see Damon take the picture that door is so glossy.
A painters daughter ought have a first class paint job on her front door I guess.
Mine are still in school. But getting there. I wonder. Will my 'I don't paint for nobody for free' policy survive. Probably not.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Damon that looks so nice : )
> Is that a dent top left panel ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com



Yeah Ben the door had a few dents. Metal door. I told her they would be more obvious but it's ok. If I had wanted to I could have bondo'd them but I only have so much free time! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good. And a little frightening


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

There's a ghost in that door! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome.

I wish my son had a father like you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, love the color!
I'm seeing a bit of a swing toward canary yellow, green, and blue doors, which is good. If I never paint another fung shui red door it will be too soon


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Oden said:


> I can see Damon take the picture that door is so glossy.
> A painters daughter ought have a first class paint job on her front door I guess.
> Mine are still in school. But getting there. I wonder. Will my 'I don't paint for nobody for free' policy survive. Probably not.


Dinner didn't count as free. ... also stopping/not hearing any nagging also counts as payment


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I love that stuff , I got a couple of doors to do in high gloss and the color is Downing Street which is a black! Good job door looks great


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks awesome. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

